# JSK Review



## TEGTaylor (Nov 22, 2009)

Out of the box-Pretty good, little tight feels like a type a with no lube.
After lube, no break-in-Better, feels very much like a rubiks diy.
After little break-in, feels as tough it is getting very very smooth.
After 1-2 weeks of break-in, very good cube, feels a lot like a rubiks diy. Personally I think it is better then one. 

Wieght-light, about 94 grams, to put that in perspecive a type f on average wiehs 90 grams and a type a wieghs about 102 grams. 10/10

best tension-this cube can be set very loose and it will not pop so a meduim-loose tension is the best I found.

Corner cutting- ~30-40 degrees 8/10

Over all this is a very good cube, I would give it (for overall quality) 8.5/10The corner cutting is pretty good and it almost never pops. It feels very much like a rubiks diy, so if you like those most likely you would like this cube. It turns very fast, but I have not had it long enogh to tell if it will slow over time, so far it has not. It is not the best cube for hybrids, so far the only good one Ive found s to put the cubies on a c4u speedcube. 

JSK's are availible at http://tribox.cart.fc2.com/ and if you want he will resticer to world standard color scheme(they normally come with Japense standard)


----------



## dannyz0r (Nov 22, 2009)

Is it loud? Cause my mom was about to slice my head off for solving my DS cause it's too loud.


----------



## ianini (Nov 22, 2009)

I might need to get one.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Nov 22, 2009)

dannyz0r said:


> Is it loud? Cause my mom was about to slice my head off for solving my DS cause it's too loud.



At first yes, but after about a week it gets very quiet nd smooth.


----------



## Worker (Nov 22, 2009)

Was it really worth $30?


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 22, 2009)

So I see that you can ZB, in your sig.

How long did that take you to learn?
Unless of course, you're using intuitive ZB.
One of the least intuitive methods out there.


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 22, 2009)

How different is the JSK clone from the Jsk, because my experience is that the cube is pretty crappy and locks up a lot without a pretty high tension, but with high tension it turns amazing, and pops around 15 times out of say half a year.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 22, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> So I see that you can ZB, in your sig.
> 
> How long did that take you to learn?
> Unless of course, you're using intuitive ZB.
> One of the least intuitive methods out there.


He ofc means ZZ.
But intuitive ZB is super easy!


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 22, 2009)

Ohhhh, yeah!
Thats right, i forgot for a second there (x
It really is super easy!


----------



## TEGTaylor (Nov 22, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> How different is the JSK clone from the Jsk, because my experience is that the cube is pretty crappy and locks up a lot without a pretty high tension, but with high tension it turns amazing, and pops around 15 times out of say half a year.


I dont know about the JSK clone, but the JSK does lock a little bit, but its still a really good cube.


----------



## JLarsen (Nov 22, 2009)

TEGTaylor said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > How different is the JSK clone from the Jsk, because my experience is that the cube is pretty crappy and locks up a lot without a pretty high tension, but with high tension it turns amazing, and pops around 15 times out of say half a year.
> ...



I replaced the core (the whole core mechanism not just the inner core) with the c4y diy core, and it stopped all lock ups. I use it as my main.

On a relevant note; why the hell do people call a cube with only the core of one cube, the brand of the core, and not the cubies? For instance, a lot of people would refer to my hybrid as a "C4Y DIY with JSK Cubies". That makes no sense to me. It's a JSK with a c4y core. Also, why do people think of only the inner core instead of the core and center pieces as the core?:confused:


----------



## TEGTaylor (Nov 22, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> TEGTaylor said:
> 
> 
> > Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> ...


oh thats a fail I meant it to be centers too lawls


----------



## rookie (Nov 23, 2009)

the jsk i think is one of the fastest cube around... it's up there with the type a v, type c, and type d if not even faster but it's definitely not worth 30 bucks


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 23, 2009)

One of Yu Nakajima's main cubes, used JSK parts.
The "Nakajima" model.


----------



## jskcuber (Nov 26, 2009)

yeah nakajima's model is pretty fast. It was made for him. There was a post about it some time ago might check it up again. I was getting one but out of stock in asia. I ask my friend to buy and send lol


----------

